# What's playing right now ? (Include format)



## chashint

Lee DeWyze
Live It Up
Apple lossless


----------



## chashint

Keane
Strangland
Apple lossless


----------



## cdunphy

High voltage If you want blood you got it 
apple aac 256k
on shuffle


----------



## chashint

Tonight is a Scorpions kind of evening.
All of the Scorpions was ripped in 320kbs MP3 format. 
Lovedrive


----------



## chashint

Scorpions
Animal Magnetism 
MP3 320kbs


----------



## chashint

I never realized how short running some albums are, two already down this evening.

Scorpions
Blackout
MP3 320kbs


----------



## chashint

One of my favorite bands.
Electric Light Orchestra
Discovery
ALAC


----------



## chashint

Peter Frampton
Frampton Comes Alive
MP3 256kB


----------



## chashint

Pink Floyd
Atom Heart Mother
iPod Classic ALAC


----------



## chashint

While it's great fun to play by myself it's even more fun when others play too.
What are y'all listening to ?


----------



## chashint

cdunphy said:


> High voltage If you want blood you got it
> apple aac 256k
> on shuffle


Oh yeah AC/DC rocks


----------



## tonyvdb

Sweet Comfort Band "perfect timing" 
An old classic christian band from 1977-1985
Format: CD

http://youtu.be/Gjsb_Zu0cLY


----------



## kevin360

Okay, I'll join the fun. I just cued up 'Octave of the Holy Innocents' by Hellborg, Buckethead and Shrieve.










Format: WAV (uncompressed)

To be honest, this is pretty much how I listen to music these days. I do have about a hundred SACDs (and a few DVD-As) which I have no way to rip, so I still play them in the conventional manner. After a number of years in storage, I did set up my turntable again, but it just spends 99.9% of its time collecting dust.


----------



## chashint

Very nice, two artists/bands I have never heard of before.
Finding new (to me) music was what I was really hoping for.


----------



## tonyvdb

I've got this song on my iPod touch playing right now in my livingroom. Love it LOUD!
Lee Ritenour "countdown"

http://youtu.be/9lD-7cUVVQ4


----------



## chashint

Are the YouTube music videos loaded by the artists/studios or do individuals upload them ?
Any info on quality levels ?
The ones that have been posted here seem pretty good to me and when I used the roku to watch/listen on my main system YouTube had a music channel.
I am not real familiar with YouTube other than the occasional home video I have seen posted.
It appears there is a lot more there than I am aware of.


----------



## tonyvdb

Some are posted by the artists themselves but many are uploaded by other people. Yes, many videos and audio are actually quite good quality. It's a great way to introduce people to music as well.


----------



## chashint

Working my way through...
Abba
The Albums (box set)
Voulez-Vous


----------



## kevin360

Well, someone certainly has diverse tastes - from AC/DC to ABBA. 

I just fired up Steve Hackett's 'Darktown'.
Actually, there's considerably more diverse music in this one album.










http://www.discogs.com/Steve-Hackett-Darktown/release/1778960

Format: WAV


----------



## cdunphy

Babe Im gonna leave you 
Led Zeppelin remastered
apple 256k aac


----------



## chashint

Was surfing Netflix and turned on TED Talks: Music Revolution and this artist was on an episode.
I found it very interestingthe young woman can really play a guitar.
Kaki King
Playing With Pink Noise


----------



## tesseract

On my newly resurrected vinyl rig.


----------



## kevin360

Format: CD (while I'm ripping the other new arrivals)

It's amazing how much music is still 'out there' to be discovered. I use Pandora (subscription) at work and when something unfamiliar really catches my ear, I drop another CD in my Amazon shopping cart. Gotta love modern technology!

----

While enjoying the linked Kaki King video, I couldn't help wondering if she had tackled any of Michael Hedges' work. She has, and she apologized for what she did with it. Michael was from a different planet, but this one sure does miss him.


----------



## chashint

Stevie Ray Vaughan
Peace In The Valley
MP3 320bps


----------



## chashint

Supertramp
Supertramp
Apple lossless


----------



## chashint

Supertramp
Indelibly Stamped (back cover since the front won't fly here)
ALAC


----------



## chashint

That Trevor Green is a good find, thanks for that.


----------



## kevin360

Don't thank me; thank Pandora. I heard it on my 'Porcupine Tree' channel. I will play Pandora when I'm not listening intently because I'm doing something else - at the office, for instance. Every now and then, something ensnares my attention. A song from that album yanked my focus away from the repair bench and I spun around to my computer so I could place an Amazon order - a pair of Trevor Green CDs and a couple of others that had been on my mind. The earlier album is a bit spotty, in my opinion, but 'Sacred Seed' is quite good. It's fun to discover new music - and there's more of it out there than ever before, largely (I'd wager) thanks to YouTube, as well as services like Pandora.

Lots of folks in my age bracket (and beyond) turn Luddite to some extent. I'm not. It's a great time to be alive, if you ask me. From the iPod in my car (connected to a head unit that communicates with my phone without wires and allows me to use that phone without hands) to the music servers that have taken possession of source duties in my stereos, the technologies that are becoming ubiquitous today were practically unimaginable 4+ decades ago. As far as avenues for discovering music, the Internet has transformed my little oyster (my home) into the whole world. It's truly remarkable. Just think about this one little thread - I had never heard of Kaki King, so:thankyou:


----------



## PassingInterest

AWOLNation - Sail on youtube


----------



## chashint

Hey moderators I did not know there was an old thread that is essentially the same as this one...since someone kicked it to the top you can merge this one into it if you want to and we can all post in the same place.


----------



## gorb

I'm catching up on old podcasts here at work. Currently listening to The Comedy Cellar podcast episode 071 from August 05, 2013 (title: Life after TV Stardom, with Josh Saviano). Format is 96 kbps mp3


----------



## goatfarm

Bruckner
Symphony No. 7

Vienna Symphony
Volkmar Andreae, conductor

Music and Arts (1953)

FLAC


----------



## zieglj01

Chris Botti Live in Boston - on Bluray in stereo - through MB Quart Vera VS05B speakers


----------



## pddufrene

Slipknot- psychosocial on my iPod, I'm working so I'll be listen to different stuff through out the night.


----------



## chashint

Blondie
Autoamerican
ALAC


----------



## chashint

Led Zeppelin II
Apple lossless


----------



## chashint

Joe Walsh
But Seriously Folks
320bps MP3


----------



## chashint

Scandal
Playlist: The Very Best Of Scandal
ALAC


----------



## chashint

In the midst of a Supertramp feast
Breakfast In America
Apple lossless


----------



## chashint

In the midst of a Supertramp feast
Brother Where You Bonus
Apple lossless


----------



## chashint

In the midst of a Supertramp feast
Crime Of The Century
Apple lossless


----------



## B- one

Rocket Queen Guns and Roses. On my iPod.


----------



## buildsafire

Toto Live - Spotify on ipod touch

Sent From My S4 Via HTS App


----------



## goatfarm

Carmen
*Georges Bizet*

Metropolitan Opera
Leonard Berstein, cond.

DG LP


----------



## chashint

^^^nice^^^


----------



## JoeESP9

At this moment Zombie by Fela. It's coming off an HDD. I ripped the original CD (The Best Of The Black President) to my music server as FLAC files.


----------



## Bjski

Can't you hear me knocking by Moe ripped to Flac. Next up Umpherys McGee Eminence Front.....listening on headphones cause the rest of the family is watching the final four.


----------



## kevin360

http://www.mofi.com/product_p/udcd775.htm

Santana's 'Abraxas' on MoFi Au24 is playing right now. The SHM SACD of Stevie Wonder's 'Innervisions' is up next.

http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/product/UIGY-9068


----------



## gorb

Collective Soul - Shine
flac rip of the "Hints, Allegations, and Things Left Unsaid" album


----------



## chashint

The Alan Parsons Project
I Robot
ALAC


----------



## B- one

Megadeth Youthanasia CD.


----------



## goatfarm

Friday Night in San Francisco
Al DiMeola, John McLaughlin, Paco DeLucia

Remarkable playing at all levels. 

Sony SACD (1981)


----------



## PassingInterest

Daniel Amos - Dig Here Said The Angel CD.
Pretty excellent.


----------



## JBrax

Magic by Coldplay and Love is Found/Skin by Sade. Some good stuff for your system. :T


----------



## chashint

Today I am strapped to an inspection microscope at work so it's one of the rare occasions that I am left alone and can listen to music.

Electric Light Orchestra is my artist of choice today.
Shuffle playing their catalog on the iPod Classic listening through Klipsch S4 earbuds. 
Its real nice listening to music at work, but its not so great being strapped to a microscope all day.
Oh yeah Apple lossless is the format.


----------



## B- one

The second cd I ever bought Pearl Jam Ten.


----------



## willis7469

B- one said:


> The second cd I ever bought Pearl Jam Ten.


Absolutely their best.


----------



## PWatson

"Aqueous Transmission"
Really cool song employing a pipa at the end of Incubus' Morning View 
FLAC


----------



## willis7469

PWatson said:


> "Aqueous Transmission" Really cool song employing a pipa at the end of Incubus' Morning View FLAC


+1 another great album.


----------



## willis7469

AIC jar of flies. Apple lossless stream from PC. I bought this on cd when released and I got the special edition with plastic flies inside the spine of the case. Sweet!


----------



## chashint

I had to look up jar of flies....couldn't figure out AIC ... sometimes I am not the sharpest marble in the bag.


----------



## willis7469

chashint said:


> I had to look up jar of flies....couldn't figure out AIC ... sometimes I am not the sharpest marble in the bag.


my bad  sorry...Prob not for everyone, but it was written and recorded in about 7 days iirc.


----------



## JBrax

Listening to Magic by Coldplay on my new AKG cans. All over the place on my music selections trying to really get a feel for these.


----------



## chashint

willis7469 said:


> my bad  sorry...Prob not for everyone, but it was written and recorded in about 7 days iirc.


It's cool.
My love for Abba is probably not anyone else's cup of tea, but I still like em.
I am familiar with AIC but there have been several artists mentioned here I had never heard of before.
It's been fun to check them out as they pop up.


----------



## B- one

chashint said:


> It's cool. My love for Abba is probably not anyone else's cup of tea, but I still like em. I am familiar with AIC but there have been several artists mentioned here I had never heard of before. It's been fun to check them out as they pop up.


So are you a cheerleader for the Cowboys?!?!
Our very own Dallas Dancing Queen. I will go with AIC.


----------



## kevin360

It was 'one of those days' and I'm in 'one of those moods'. So, I queued up (and cranked up) this:










I'm feeling better already.

format: uncompressed wave

---

BTW, IMO, JOF is the best thing AIC ever recorded.


----------



## JBrax

Doing some Mumford & Sons while watching the Royals game (muted). All of my music is iTunes mp3. I really need to start downloading higher res music.


----------



## svtcontour

Tiesto - in search of sunrise 6 - WAV format.


----------



## willis7469

kevin360 said:


> It was 'one of those days' and I'm in 'one of those moods'. So, I queued up (and cranked up) this: I'm feeling better already. format: uncompressed wave --- BTW, IMO, JOF is the best thing AIC ever recorded.


 +1 JOF , and puscifer. Apc, and of course tool. 
Porcupine tree on pandora doin chores now.


----------



## chashint

B- one said:


> So are you a cheerleader for the Cowboys?!?!
> Our very own Dallas Dancing Queen. I will go with AIC.


When I am watching the Cowboys, I 'talk' to the TV....almost every game my wife asks if I am having any fun.
Die hard fan, yes....cheerleader, no.
Dancing Queen???....ha not a dancing bone in this 55yr old fat white boy :rofl:


----------



## kevin360

Head-banging to Rammstein. Actually, one of the beauties of the mancave is that nobody can hear me sing and I love to sing along with Till.










Rammstein - Mutter
Format: WAV (as usual)


----------



## B- one

Well it's Sunday so Black Sabbath Under Wheels of confusion box set cd.


----------



## chashint

Very surprised when the postman rang the doorbell this morning and dropped off my Amazon order.
Have not listened yet but have them ripped to the iPod.


----------



## jb5200

Cold - Year of the Spider, nothing but WAV, "The Day Seattle Died" from that album is a must if you are into hard rock! Always a test song when I go into dealers to check out new gear!


----------



## jamfan76

Some Live Cracker dated 12/31/13. It's a 24 bit recording, that i converted to apple lossless file to stick on ipod. 

I have my ipod connected to a Dayton Audio DTA-120, with a pair of old Kenwood JL-506's when i want to jam to my music at work. I also have a pair of akg k77's when i want to isolate myself from co-workers...


----------



## StephenEC

SACD of Hotel California . . . takes me back to simpler time lol


----------



## willis7469

StephenEC said:


> SACD of Hotel California . . . takes me back to simpler time lol


Its as close to a time machine as I've got!


----------



## chashint

I have listened to the Heart and Point Blank CDs. 
I am very satisfied with the Heart collection, the Point Blank CD (2 albums on one CD) has a handful of good songs but overall it is not something I will want to listen to much and probably never listen from start to finish again.
Back in ''78-79ish time frame I had a Point Blank album (The Hard Way) that had a screw and nut on the cover and i really liked it. There is a CD available but it is outrageously expensive.
I think about getting it from time to time but I am afraid my love for the album may have as much to do with the time/place/people I was with than the music.


----------



## StephenEC

chashint , I have Point Blanks " The Hard Way " . I had to do a needle drop of that LP , as I wasn't going to pay the price people want for it . Wounded Bird ( http://www.woundedbird.com/ ) has a couple of the earlier Point Blanks . . .

I have the following by Point Blank . . .Point Blank 1976 CD , Second Season 1977 CD , The Hard Way 1979 Needle Drop , Airplay 1979 Needle Drop , American Express 1981 Needle Drop . . . Most of this music sounds dated , bit then again , most of the 70's sound dated to Some ;-) Great Memories for Me tho


----------



## PassingInterest

I only remember _Nicole _from Point Blank's _American Excess_ album. That takes me back to a time when The Kings were _Switching to Glide_. You guys _Rock_!


----------



## StephenEC

Although I like most of the Popular Rock from the 70's ( those Artists and Songs that comprise, let us say the top 100 of any given week ) , what I live and strive to find , is the Obscure Rock Music that was put out in 1970 to 1979 . . . there were so many One and Done Groups , or Groups that put out several LP's that did not get the Air Play that the Popular stuff did ( overly played songs back in the day , do not seem to have the same connotations and feelings to me ) Yet these groups that are considered by " Main Stream " to be Obscure , most Have Some Great Musicians , and Great Songs , I am a sucker for Great Guitar Work . . .

We are a Product of our Environment . . . Montana is / was Mine . . . We were Lucky to see some " Big Name Bands " . . . and if We were that Lucky , It might mean a 3 - 4 hour trip to see them hmmmmmm


----------



## PassingInterest

Well, I liked *Pavlov's Dog *a lot. I still do. _Pampered Menial _and _At The Sound Of The Bell _were pretty excellent albums, in my opinion. But, they were not everybody's cup of tea. I myself had to listen a few times before I began to like them. Then I got hooked.


----------



## chashint

StephenEC said:


> chashint , I have Point Blanks " The Hard Way " . I had to do a needle drop of that LP , as I wasn't going to pay the price people want for it . Wounded Bird ( http://www.woundedbird.com/ ) has a couple of the earlier Point Blanks . . .
> 
> I have the following by Point Blank . . .Point Blank 1976 CD , Second Season 1977 CD , The Hard Way 1979 Needle Drop , Airplay 1979 Needle Drop , American Express 1981 Needle Drop . . . Most of this music sounds dated , bit then again , most of the 70's sound dated to Some ;-) Great Memories for Me tho


Nice collection.
Thanks for the link too.


----------



## StephenEC

The Temptations - Psychedelic Shack ( cd )

The Temptations - Ball of Confusion ( cd )


----------



## NBPk402

Scorpions- Love at first sting (FLAC)


----------



## hllbll

Tuomas Holopainen - The Life and Times of Scrooge (CD)


----------



## PassingInterest

StephenEC said:


> The Temptations - Psychedelic Shack ( cd )
> 
> The Temptations - Ball of Confusion ( cd )


Ha! I just watched The Temptations movie (again). Excellent movie! Smokey Robinson's song at the end is very moving--even for a manly man like me.

Oh, and I've got *Daniel Amos - Dig Here Said The Angel* spinning in the player again (CD). This album is a _masterpiece_!


----------



## kevin360

Lynyrd Skynyrd - 'Second Helping'

It's time to go flip it, so it must be vinyl.


----------



## chashint

The Alan Parsons Project
I Robot 
WAV format

I drive my wife crazy listening to my old music, but it is what I love.


----------



## chashint

The Alan Parsons Project
Pyramid 
WAV format


----------



## Bjski

Black Crows Live Downloads Flac : Arrington Va


----------



## talmadge

Cars
dangerous type
Flac 24/192


----------



## kevin360

This is playing now:









This is next in the queue:









Lunatic Soul I & II - WAVE files on a USB drive attached to the router.


----------



## Bjski

Led Zep 48K sample rate Flac......Bryston BDP-1 to Bryston BDA-2... ....next Deep Purple Made in Japan sample rate 192K Flac


----------



## Bjski

Bjski said:


> Led Zep 48K sample rate Flac......Bryston BDP-1 to Bryston BDA-2... ....next Deep Purple Made in Japan sample rate 192K Flac


Oooooops, it actually 96K my fault. 
It actually only sounds fair.....I imagine not much an improvement over a regular CD.


----------



## kevin360

Bjski said:


> Led Zep 48K sample rate Flac......Bryston BDP-1 to Bryston BDA-2... ....next Deep Purple Made in Japan sample rate 192K Flac


Hey, another BDP-1 owner - awesome piece of kit! Hopefully, Chris will get the bugs worked out of the new version of the firmware soon - it's pretty cool.


----------



## Bjski

kevin360 said:


> Hey, another BDP-1 owner - awesome piece of kit! Hopefully, Chris will get the bugs worked out of the new version of the firmware soon - it's pretty cool.


I love it. In fact I have a deposit on a BDP-2......I'll get it in the fall. I'll put BDP-1 in my home theater. Waiting to see if they have DSD by then or if Chris has the bugs worked out of Manic Moose. 

Have you downloaded the new firmware? I have, no problems.


----------



## Bjski

My mistake again it's the newest version looney Loon.


----------



## kevin360

I tried the Manic Moose beta a couple of times. I think it's going to be awesome when it works, but it rendered my BDP-1 useless the first time and very quirky the second. It was simple enough to go back to Loony Loon, which works flawlessly. 

Prior to buying the BDP-1, I picked up a Marantz NA7004. The Marantz player couldn't transition between files without inserting a three second break. That was a deal breaker. The tech support guy at Marantz stated that it wasn't a firmware issue, meaning that it's a design shortcoming. Needless to say, it went back. My little Sonos can do it, so why shouldn't a higher end player? Oh well, Bryston added NAS support to the BDP's bag of tricks, so I jumped on one. I love mine too. I don't have Bryston's DAC; I'm using mine with an Audio Research DAC7 (which is no slouch).

The funny thing about my holding out for NAS support is that I quickly shifted to attached USB drives after buying the BDP-1. I guess Bryston had the right idea all along. :laugh:


----------



## Bjski

kevin360 said:


> I tried the Manic Moose beta a couple of times. I think it's going to be awesome when it works, but it rendered my BDP-1 useless the first time and very quirky the second. It was simple enough to go back to Loony Loon, which works flawlessly. Prior to buying the BDP-1, I picked up a Marantz NA7004. The Marantz player couldn't transition between files without inserting a three second break. That was a deal breaker. The tech support guy at Marantz stated that it wasn't a firmware issue, meaning that it's a design shortcoming. Needless to say, it went back. My little Sonos can do it, so why shouldn't a higher end player? Oh well, Bryston added NAS support to the BDP's bag of tricks, so I jumped on one. I love mine too. I don't have Bryston's DAC; I'm using mine with an Audio Research DAC7 (which is no slouch). The funny thing about my holding out for NAS support is that I quickly shifted to attached USB drives after buying the BDP-1. I guess Bryston had the right idea all along. :laugh:


The Audio Research is a great DAC. I went from a Theta to Bryston BDA-1 and next BDA-2. There are so many great DAC's out there. Like anyone in this hobby your always wondering what's better.

Interesting about the Marantz. Wonder how the Sony is fairing.

I have a question, do you think your Flac files sound better than the same CD played through your DAC?


----------



## kevin360

Bjski said:


> The Audio Research is a great DAC. I went from a Theta to Bryston BDA-1 and next BDA-2. There are so many great DAC's out there. Like anyone in this hobby your always wondering what's better.
> 
> Interesting about the Marantz. Wonder how the Sony is fairing.
> 
> I have a question, do you think your Flac files sound better than the same CD played through your DAC?


I have a Sonos and a Parasound zDAC in the bedroom system - far less expensive than the stuff in the big rig, but it's a great combo. In all honesty, with 16/44 material, the difference in sound quality is very subtle. For just under $500, the little zDAC is terrific. 

I'd expect Sony's Z1ES player to be an excellent device and I'd bet a month's pay that it isn't plagued with the same shortcoming the NA7004 has/had. 

I ripped my CDs to WAVE files - don't really care about metadata. I just wanted the files on disk ready for creating my own CDs. Of course, that was an issue a few years ago, but it isn't anymore - have an iPod as a source in my car now (and play straight from thumb-drives in the other vehicles). To answer your question, yes, I honestly think playing the files betters the sound quality of playing the CDs. It's not the DAC - I've routed a digital output from my universal player to the DAC7 for an apples to apples comparison as you mentioned. I take it you made the same observation. It surprised me.


----------



## Bjski

kevin360 said:


> I have a Sonos and a Parasound zDAC in the bedroom system - far less expensive than the stuff in the big rig, but it's a great combo. In all honesty, with 16/44 material, the difference in sound quality is very subtle. For just under $500, the little zDAC is terrific.
> 
> I'd expect Sony's Z1ES player to be an excellent device and I'd bet a month's pay that it isn't plagued with the same shortcoming the NA7004 has/had.
> 
> I ripped my CDs to WAVE files - don't really care about metadata. I just wanted the files on disk ready for creating my own CDs. Of course, that was an issue a few years ago, but it isn't anymore - have an iPod as a source in my car now (and play straight from thumb-drives in the other vehicles). To answer your question, yes, I honestly think playing the files betters the sound quality of playing the CDs. It's not the DAC - I've routed a digital output from my universal player to the DAC7 for an apples to apples comparison as you mentioned. I take it you made the same observation. It surprised me.


I am using Flac files and a thumb drive for the car. I also invested Cowan 120g hard drive that would play Flac files that I would stream in the car. Back to the using iPod now the Cowan sick. When I just listen to portable files I run everything through an iqube amp. I sent the $400 for the new pono player so will see.

I have the big rig. The other systems nothing special DAC wise. I use the DAC in my Onkyo PR-5508 with Denon blue ray and a Wadia 170. Thinking about the Oppo 105. Another home theater with a Denon receiver and blue ray. Couple of 2 channel systems along with a B&W Zeppelin.

I had a couple of audiophile friends over in an uncontrolled test. We went back and forth between the Flac files and CD Disc during which everyone preferred the Flac files. I'm using dbpoweramp to rip the CD's. I wondering because it's ripped at the highest setting and verified if the files are tweaked ever so slightly. I guess I'm enjoying computer audio.LOL!


----------



## kevin360

Bjski said:


> I'm using dbpoweramp to rip the CD's. I wondering because it's ripped at the highest setting and verified if the files are tweaked ever so slightly. I guess I'm enjoying computer audio.LOL!


I also use dbpoweramp for secure rips - might be something to that. I'm really enjoying computer audio too, especially since getting it out of my computer. It's the greatest thing since sliced bread. :bigsmile:


----------



## Bjski

kevin360 said:


> I also use dbpoweramp for secure rips - might be something to that. I'm really enjoying computer audio too, especially since getting it out of my computer. It's the greatest thing since sliced bread. :bigsmile:


Nice!!!

Different topic but I gave my son his Sennhieser HD650 when I purchased my HD800.


----------



## chashint

Dire Straits
Brothers In Arms and Dire Straits
ALAC


----------



## chashint

Bjski said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> Different topic but I gave my son his Sennhieser HD650 when I purchased my HD800.


If you get tired of the HD800's I always wanted to be adopted.


----------



## Bjski

chashint said:


> If you get tired of the HD800's I always wanted to be adopted.


I also have the Audeze LCD-3......which one would you prefer? LOL!


----------



## JBrax

Bjski said:


> I also have the Audeze LCD-3......which one would you prefer? LOL!


You have more money invested into your headphones than some people have in their entire systems! Nice collection by the way.


----------



## kevin360

chashint said:


> If you get tired of the HD800's I always wanted to be adopted.


He won't get tired of them. It worked the other way 'round here. I got my daughter a pair of 800s and she gave me her 590s - the 800s are outstanding. I don't really use headphones, but it hasn't always been that way. I bought a pair of Stax Lambda earspeakers in the mid-80s - still have them, but they are boxed up in the closet of currently unused gear. ESL 'headphones' are _outstanding_, but I _really_ wanted a pair of ESL speakers when I got them (You can't always get what you want). 


Currently playing:









Ian Anderson - '**** Erraticus'
WAVE rip via a music server 'appliance' (BDP-1)


----------



## chashint

I have the Sennheiser HD600 earphones and I use them quite a bit. They are very comfortable and sound great.


----------



## chashint

Pandora has been playing almost all day.
Early on we played the Chris Daughtry station, then the Sci-Fi and Fantasy Film station, and now I am listening to the Starsailor station.
Good stuff.


----------



## Bjski

kevin360 said:


> He won't get tired of them. It worked the other way 'round here. I got my daughter a pair of 800s and she gave me her 590s - the 800s are outstanding. I don't really use headphones, but it hasn't always been that way. I bought a pair of Stax Lambda earspeakers in the mid-80s - still have them, but they are boxed up in the closet of currently unused gear. ESL 'headphones' are outstanding, but I really wanted a pair of ESL speakers when I got them (You can't always get what you want). Currently playing: Ian Anderson - '**** Erraticus' WAVE rip via a music server 'appliance' (BDP-1)


My son already has dibs on my 2 channel system.

When I met my wife she had a Sherwood receiver, Rectilinear speakers and a Thornes TT. We married and she was always interested in music. She still goes to many concerts but as fas as listen goes, the tuner at low volume is fine. She like her IPod and Emotive earbuds. She hate's the subwoofer in the home theater and I always play the home theater to loud. Few weeks ago I got new speakers for the 2 channel rig. She came down one evening and asked how I like them. She briefly listen said they sound good and I'm going to bed can you turn it down. So goes the headphones.


----------



## chashint

When I first got the sub my wife would always mention she could feel it.
This was not a positive comment.
I don't know if she finally got used to it or just quit complaing but I hardly hear anything about it anymore.
She reads in bed and once she retires to the bedroom I turn the volume down or use the headphones.
In general she thinks I play everything loud.


----------



## Bjski

chashint said:


> When I first got the sub my wife would always mention she could feel it. This was not a positive comment. I don't know if she finally got used to it or just quit complaing but I hardly hear anything about it anymore. She reads in bed and once she retires to the bedroom I turn the volume down or use the headphones. In general she thinks I play everything loud.


LOL! Sounds like my wife! However she still complains about the subwoofer.

I guess that's why the different headphones. Once this hobby gets in the blood it sometimes hard to control!


----------



## kevin360

Bjski said:


> LOL! Sounds like my wife! However she still complains about the subwoofer.
> 
> I guess that's why the different headphones. Once this hobby gets in the blood it sometimes hard to control!


Well, eventually, my wife 'made me' build a dedicated room in a separate structure. Now, I can listen to the music the way I want and not disturb her (or anyone else). :bigsmile:


----------



## Bjski

kevin360 said:


> Well, eventually, my wife 'made me' build a dedicated room in a separate structure. Now, I can listen to the music the way I want and not disturb her (or anyone else). :bigsmile:


I have the man cave in the basement it's still not far enough away from the bedrooms. It was never fixed up the way I want it. It was one of the kids playrooms. The other room next to it has a home theater where the kids played XBox, play station. My wife now uses it to work out in. We are going to move once my son leaves. We are hoping to build and then I'll have a proper 2 channel room.

I'll get back on track,
Band of Horses Acoustic Live Flac 
Big Head Todd & the Monsters, Black Beehive Flac
Moe, No Guts,No Glory Flac


----------



## kevin360

Bjski said:


> I have the man cave in the basement it's still not far enough away from the bedrooms. It was never fixed up the way I want it. It was one of the kids playrooms. The other room next to it has a home theater where the kids played XBox, play station. My wife now uses it to work out in. We are going to move once my son leaves. We are hoping to build and then I'll have a proper 2 channel room.


My, oh my! I see Legacy Aeris loudspeakers, quite a bit of Bryston hardware and a BAT device on top. You certainly have a proper 2-channel system for a proper 2-channel room. I was going to jokingly inquire if you had a BHA-1 - question answered. *

My daughter has a Schitt Valhalla for her 800s.

---

I just finished correcting an error I made on my DIY rack - I made the cutouts in the drop-in panels bigger (were not sufficient for my power cords). I'm listening to Omnia - 'Alive!' in the usual way. 









*edit*
Wait, I see that you have equipment listed. Those are Legacy Focus SE loudspeakers and now I know which BAT device that is.


----------



## Bjski

kevin360 said:


> My, oh my! I see Legacy Aeris loudspeakers, quite a bit of Bryston hardware and a BAT device on top. You certainly have a proper 2-channel system for a proper 2-channel room. I was going to jokingly inquire if you had a BHA-1 - question answered. * My daughter has a Schitt Valhalla for her 800s. --- I just finished correcting an error I made on my DIY rack - I made the cutouts in the drop-in panels bigger (were not sufficient for my power cords). I'm listening to Omnia - 'Alive!' in the usual way.  *edit* Wait, I see that you have equipment listed. Those are Legacy Focus SE loudspeakers and now I know which BAT device that is.


No longer Focus SE. They are the Aeris. Worth the upgrade and I can even make a poor recording sound decent. LOL!


----------



## kevin360

Bjski said:


> No longer Focus SE. They are the Aeris. Worth the upgrade and I can even make a poor recording sound decent. LOL!


Okay, I thought I recognized them. I seriously thought about buying a demo pair at the conclusion of an AXPONA event, but... Anyway, my memory was that the Focus has a more conventional enclosure - glad to learn that I'm not losing it. 

If the thread can tolerate another photo or two, I'll return the favor with a shot of the current layout. I moved the Pass X150 (rear channel amp) from the upper center to the upper right shelf - distancing it from the turntable that's back in the cave. I also moved the Acurus preamp (for remote subwoofer volume control in the 2-channel realm) one shelf to the right of its former location atop the crossover, which is now the home of the phono preamp. The universal player, the BDP-1, the HDMI switch and yet another Amazon Fire TV now occupy the lower left shelf and the ARC DAC moved up a shelf. The main amp isn't going anywhere. :bigsmile: The object on the lower, far right shelf is a clock.









Here's a photo that shows the drop-in panels which enclose the dedicated circuits in the floor - helping to keep my signal cables separated from my power cables as much as possible.










I'm not ignoring the focus of this thread. Here's what's playing on the turntable.









Brian Auger's Oblivion Express - 'A Better Land'


----------



## Bjski

Very nice.....now that's what I need. Your room looks great along with your equipment!!! I hope to have something similar room wise when I finally move......and that's still to be determined.


----------



## kevin360

Thanks - it's been a long time comin'. As I was dressing the HDMI cables, it hit me that I don't need the HDMI switch anymore. I just need to pull my 2nd HDMI cable through the pipe to the projector. It's a replacement for one that failed in a weird way that resulted in my receiving a new pickup assembly, compliments of Marantz (wasn't the problem, but they said it was out of spec). Anyway, I only have two video sources now, so I can dispense with the switch. Oh, and AudioQuest replaced my cable for free as well - beyond its warranty period.

I love the room, but it has its compromises and blunders - some of which I've addressed. The build went well over the budget I originally pitched my wife (there are just _so_ many things one can do), but she didn't mind. I think she likes it as much as I do. The new arrangement improves the ergonomics when the screen is down. It also eliminated a slight hum issue with the turntable. I'll never be completely done and that's half of the fun! 









WAVE via the media player


----------



## Bjski

I agree,I just need a new room for the 2 channel. The best thing about the Aeris I can now tune the room & not worry so much about treatments. I had a terrible standing wave with the Focus SE that I tuned with GIK now I removed 1/2 of them.

I played Elton John Madman Across the Water Flac 96 for my son. He said he never heard a mandolin sound like that.....meaning real.


----------



## JBrax

This…


----------



## JBrax

JBrax said:


> This…


----------



## JBrax

Florence + The Machine on the AKG's


----------



## PassingInterest

Daniel Amos - Alarma! CD on the DVD player in the living room.


----------



## Lulimet

The past couple of days I have gone back to listen to Load and Reload albums from Metallica. Those two albums were heavily criticized by the metal community, but I feel they are very underrated. A lot of cool (some weird ones too) songs on those two albums.
I listened to FLAC at home and 320kbps in my car.


----------



## Bjski

The new LedZep HD download Flac 96K. Bought all 3 not sure if they are worth it. Anyone else purchase the LedZep HD download?


----------



## chashint

Abba
The Visitors
ALAC


----------



## chashint

Frank Zappa
Sheik Yerbouti
ALAC


----------



## chashint

I was looking at some of the music that has been posted and stumbled on this.
Just for something different.


----------



## Bjski

Bjski said:


> The new LedZep HD download Flac 96K. Bought all 3 not sure if they are worth it. Anyone else purchase the LedZep HD download?


After several more listening the new reissues sound better than the original CD's. I guess for $80 I was expecting Steely Dan sound. The new LedZep CD's have more air around the instruments and better definition.
Flac 96K Zep 1,2 and 3.


----------



## chashint

I have not looked at the downloads, does $80 for all three mean for three albums? Or do the three downloads include more?

$80 for three albums is pretty high.

Arggggg.....Steely Dan is one of my Kryptonite artists, I know I am the odd man out on that, but it is what it is LOL.


----------



## Bjski

chashint said:


> I have not looked at the downloads, does $80 for all three mean for three albums? Or do the three downloads include more? $80 for three albums is pretty high. Arggggg.....Steely Dan is one of my Kryptonite artists, I know I am the odd man out on that, but it is what it is LOL.


Yes, it's about the price of all 3 downloads. You get the upgraded sound of the album and some different cut's of songs. Also some live material. 
Steely Dan is one of my favorite artist.


----------



## B- one

Steve Vai Fire Garden iPod


----------



## kevin360

B- one said:


> Steve Vai Fire Garden iPod


Hey, what a terrific idea! So, ditto.


----------



## Bjski

Flac 44/1 Excellent sound. I was very surprised of the quality of the file.


----------



## PassingInterest

Quadraphenia is a _masterpiece_. The original, I mean. I haven't heard the live version yet.
So, you recommend it, Bjski?


----------



## Bjski

If you like a live recording I recommend it. They did an excellent job of reproducing it. You also get the bonus of the usual Who hits.


----------



## PassingInterest

Thanks for the tip, Bjski! I need to give it a listen.


----------



## Blainetsuds

I noticed quite a few Steely Dan fans on this thread. I now know why. In the past 2 yrs I just got back in to music. I assembled a modest surround and 2 channel system. I found a box in our closet (boxed up for 7 yrs) and inside was Steely Dan Cant Buy A Thrill. This cd is awesome, it has become my quality recording for comparison cd. I liked this disc so much I ordered their following six releases on amazon.:clap:


----------



## Bjski

Blainetsuds said:


> I noticed quite a few Steely Dan fans on this thread. I now know why. In the past 2 yrs I just got back in to music. I assembled a modest surround and 2 channel system. I found a box in our closet (boxed up for 7 yrs) and inside was Steely Dan Cant Buy A Thrill. This cd is awesome, it has become my quality recording for comparison cd. I liked this disc so much I ordered their following six releases on amazon.:clap:


----------



## PassingInterest

I'll be spinning *Katy Lied* today.

Right now it's *Pampered Menial* by *Pavlov's Dog*.


----------



## willis7469

Imagine dragons apple lossless.


----------



## willis7469

The Wall disk one. CD


----------



## chashint

It's hard to believe it was 1979 when The Wall was released and who would have guessed at the time that it essentially signaled the end.
Sometimes I change my Lotus Notes messenger status to "I have become comfortably numb"
The youngsters have no clue where it comes from.....of course in all fairness I have no clue to their popculture either.


----------



## Blainetsuds

Not totally surprising, considering Roger Waters state of mind at the time this album was released. The fact he could not even stand the audiences he was performing for. It seems the very talented have to pay for their talents with other deficiencies.Still a favorite of mine,never get tired of their music.


----------



## willis7469

Agreed. Love Floyd. Went through delicate sound of thunder after the wall. My 11 yr old laughed when I was singing in the flesh. He also knows many of the songs, and will sit and listen with me. Of course in fairness, we also do imagine dragons. Good stuff too. Unique approach. 
I was only 5 when the wall came out, and a young teen when I saw the movie. I think it's slightly unusual to really love music from when your 5, but I small a bearer of an old soul, and somehow the melancholy speaks to me. I love David Gilmore too. 
Pearl Jam "10" now. Their best.


----------



## mlundy57

Ray Charles, Genius Loves Company, 88.2/24 FLAC


----------



## willis7469

311, Transistor. CD


----------



## DimaZ

1973 Genesis - Selling England By The Pound (US), Re . FLAC 24/192.


----------



## willis7469

Stone sour channel. Pandora. Jlabs epic earbuds. ...workin


----------



## B- one

The Cars greatest hits cd


----------



## willis7469

Rush Chronicles. Ripped to ps3. AAC.


----------



## B- one

The Police greatest hits cd


----------



## B- one

Us and them symphonic music of Pink Floyd.


----------



## KevinJSteward

Yes: Going For The One (FLAC)

and now:

Mike Oldfield: Tubular Bells 2003 DTS 5.1 DVD-A


----------



## kevin360

After several years on my Amazon wish list, I finally landed a copy of Keltoi - Drunk With Autumn. For years, there have been no copies available, unless one were willing to shell out in excess of $100. I love it, but I doubt I'd have much company in that.:laugh:









As usual, I'm listening to .wav files via the music server.




KevinJSteward said:


> Mike Oldfield: Tubular Bells 2003 DTS 5.1 DVD-A


Hey Kevin, have you ever listened to Oldfield's 'Music of the Spheres'?


----------



## chashint

Savage Garden
MP3 320kbps


----------



## B- one

Iron maiden fear of the dark on ipod


----------



## willis7469

B- one said:


> Iron maiden fear of the dark on ipod


Nice! It's been awhile, but I always liked the production values on that better than most maiden. 

Stone sour. Pandora. IPhone. (Since my 808 won't respond to net/USB commands)


----------



## Bjski

Flac 48K picked the songs.....


----------



## chashint

It's a random play kind of day, lots of great songs have come up and a few not so great ones.
Right now Albert Collins is playing Blues fo Stevie from The Guitars That Rule the World.
Good stuff.


----------



## kevin360

I usually build playlists from lots of different artists/albums. It's less often that I actually listen to complete albums, but it does happen. Something I recently purchased won't relinquish its hold on my attention. Does anyone else have this?










Until now, I can't say that I have ever cared for a re-mix (referring to the genre). This release, on the other hand, has me absolutely _mesmerized_. I changed the setup of my speakers the same day that it arrived - the imaging with the new arrangement is intoxicating, and this material generates an immense space from which the various elements of sound emerge. 'Oceans', in re-mix form, may well be the most hauntingly beautiful song I have ever heard. I didn't really know what to expect when I bought it, but I rather like 'Conditions of My Parole' - this, I might actually like better, and I certainly didn't expect that.


----------



## chashint

This is a new artist for me.
Check out Lindsey Stirling on YouTube 
http://m.youtube.com/results?q=Lindsey Stirling&sm=3 
The most mainstream song is 



But I really like the rest of her material too.


----------



## Blainetsuds

Now listening to Serena Ryder , Harmony on cd. This is a great album with awesome sound and a lot of bass. Her voice has really grown compared to earlier albums.:hsd:


----------



## lcaillo

Belle and Sebastian. The Third Eye Centre on vinyl.


----------



## chashint

Y'all keep posting, there have been a number of artists I have been introduced to via this thread.
Just want to say thanks to everyone that has taken the time to post.


----------



## willis7469

+chashint


----------



## JBrax

Don't laugh although I know some will but listening to George Michael Live in London. Very good concert and the sound is pretty good.


----------



## JBrax

JBrax said:


> Don't laugh although I know some will but listening to George Michael Live in London. Very good concert and the sound is pretty good.


Blu-ray of course…


----------



## chashint

No laughing from me, I admitted earlier that I own the ABBA catalog.


----------



## fmw

Currently playing is Marcus Miller - Marcus. Format is MP3.


----------



## chashint

Slow Ride by Foghat
It's on my phone MP3 128k with earbuds but when that's all there is it's good enough.
We used to listen to this over and over before football practice.


----------



## willis7469

chashint said:


> Slow Ride by Foghat It's on my phone MP3 128k with earbuds but when that's all there is it's good enough. We used to listen to this over and over before football practice.


Sometimes good enough is good enough! I saw foghat, and immediately was reminded of one of my favorite movies, dazed and confused. That song and many other greats are on the soundtrack. Love it!


----------



## kevin360

Steven Wilson does it again! This arrived today (haven't listened to the CDs yet) and the 5.1 mixes are wonderful. I just finished 'A Passion Play' (WOW!) and I'm starting the Château d'Hérouville DVD.

Tull fans rejoice lddude:


----------



## willis7469

kevin360 said:


> Steven Wilson does it again! This arrived today (haven't listened to the CDs yet) and the 5.1 mixes are wonderful. I just finished 'A Passion Play' (WOW!) and I'm starting the Château d'Hérouville DVD. Tull fans rejoice lddude:


Good score! I think Steven Wilson is brilliant.


----------



## kevin360

willis7469 said:


> Good score! I think Steven Wilson is brilliant.


You'll get no argument from me on that one.:bigsmile: Steven is a brilliant engineer/producer as well as being a brilliant musician/composer - the guy does it all, and he sure does 'get around'. Of course, he chose to dedicate his life to a career in music, forgoing such things as marriage and family (which would take time away from his passion (at least, that's his position so far)). This is the fourth Jethro Tull album to receive his masterful touch, and I think it's the among the best multi-channel mixes I've ever heard. It was also fun to hear a couple of unfamiliar verses in a work that I could probably recite backwards.


----------



## Bjski

Flac 96K....The sound is pretty good. The sound was a little hot when I first played it. I switched to a different setting on the Xilica processor and all is good. Next up Deep Purple 96K.

Raining here so the July 4 picnic is on hold. Hopefully will have fireworks tonight,


----------



## chashint

That is a very good photo.


----------



## coruphius

I'm listening to 

Coruphius - Funky Fuzz

Just one of my own creations I made. 

Format - mp3 @ 320kb/s


----------



## Bjski

Flac 48K......they are playing only covers. Great CD to work out to.


----------



## lcaillo

Traffic - John Barleycorn Must Die 

On vinyl.


----------



## tesseract

Jeff Beck with the Jan Hammer Group Live, on vinyl. Lots of fun!


----------



## Blainetsuds

Pink Floyd Echoes, on CD. This is a great retrospective of their collective work. The more I listen to Floyd the more I love it.


----------



## Bjski

Nice!! Floyd usually has great sound along with great music.


----------



## willis7469

Ahhh, pink Floyd is in the air! 
Floyd on pandora, streaming with my onkyo 808, (jimmy Hendrix, wind cries Mary now). Background music, catching up on paperwork. Love pink Floyd! (And jimmy)


----------



## willis7469

Still pandora. Now Pantera...


----------



## kevin360

Hmm, I don't think I've ever heard Pantera (I have heard _of_ them).

I'm enjoying some Buckethead - Population Override.


----------



## willis7469

kevin360 said:


> Hmm, I don't think I've ever heard Pantera (I have heard of them). I'm enjoying some Buckethead - Population Override.


If ever you may have heard a Pantera song, it would likely have been "Cowboys from He**"(title track) or "Walk"(vulgar display of power). Unless of course you own any. (Which You basically said you don't lol) In short, talented, aggressive metal band. 
I was historically ignorant enough to turn my nose up to buckethead, simply because of his..."Bucket"! Then one day on my porcupine tree channel on pandora, I heard the most amazing song. IIRC, it was "electric tears". Wow! I looked him up, and was surprised to see such a body of work. Really a true talent. Very soon I will be indulging my system/self with his work, but there are other things taking precedent here now. (Also why I've not quite decided what to do with the sb2k I won!)


----------



## Bjski

View attachment 59346

Flac 96K


----------



## Bjski

Bjski said:


> Flac 96K


It was suppose to be a picture of the Doors LA Woman Flac 96K.

I ordered a Bryston BDP-2 to replace my BDP-1 which I'll move to the home theater.


----------



## willis7469

After temple of the dog, on CD in my car, I chose Soundgarden, King Animal. Apple lossless PC.


----------



## Bjski

Nice selection......I like that Pearl Jam stole Sounggarden's drummer Matt Cameron.


----------



## Bjski

Metallica S&M Flac


----------



## willis7469

Bjski said:


> Nice selection......I like that Pearl Jam stole Sounggarden's drummer Matt Cameron.


Lol! I think that's funny too. Truth be known, I've always liked Matt Cameron, but I think his best contributions were in Soundgarden, and he's a better fit there. My favorite pearl jam is "10". (Not Matt Cameron) 
Good call on S&M too!


----------



## B- one

Mother Love Bone on the iPod .


----------



## willis7469

B- one said:


> Mother Love Bone on the iPod .


Nice!


----------



## willis7469

I'm keepin up the 90's revival going with STP's "core". I love how it's mastered. Drums and bass sound great, and my speakers have a way of making guitars sound spectacular. This album sounds great at any volume here. Then I'll finish with two E.P.'s by Alice in chains. Sap, with contributions from Ann Wilson, an Chris Cornell. Then Jar of flies. All CD.


----------



## Blainetsuds

On CD. pretty cool. A very good guitar player.


----------



## PassingInterest

I really like Joe Walsh's Barnstorm. I'll have to cue that up later today. So, consider that my contribution to What's Playing Right Now, even though it's not playing yet. Think of it as a premonition of what _will be_ playing soon.


----------



## Bjski

1974 live concert Crosby, Stills Nash & Young 192K blue ray audio. My son got it for me for Father's Day. Listening to it on the home theater system. The 2 channel system can't play it yet. Trying to get the right Blue Ray audio soft wear so I can ad it to my Flac files.


----------



## cpestes

Robert Cray - I Was Warned. Original CD from 1992.


----------



## chashint

It's a random play evening.
Richie Sambora 
Pink Floyd
Cyndi Lauper
Rush
Def Leppard

Expecting wifey to request volume reduction any time now.


----------



## chashint

The Eagles just came on....I may have to turn off shuffle and play the Long Road Out Of Eden start to finish.


----------



## willis7469

chashint said:


> The Eagles just came on....I may have to turn off shuffle and play the Long Road Out Of Eden start to finish.


thats funny, I did hotel California today. 
Natural born killers soundtrack now. CD


----------



## seanpatrick

Crystal Castles - Plague (FLAC)


----------



## willis7469

Porcupine tree radio on "iTunes Radio" (liquid tension experiment playing now). Format is ? Streaming from iPhone to airport express to onkyo to jbl/SVS to ears. Lol
...sounds ok for streaming.


----------



## chashint

Pink Floyd
Animals
and
Wish You Were Here

Played on IPod classic 
ALAC format
On Klipsch S4 earbuds
Good stuff


----------



## chashint

I enjoyed Animals and Wish You Were Here so much I also listened to The Wall.
To bad every day at work can't be like that.
Well I guess I don't really mean that, I would go crazy if my job became parts inspector all the time.


----------



## Catsfield

The Beatles Ballads 1980 compilation on vinyl.


----------



## Bjski

Flac 44K. Using the Bryston BDP-2 as the server. Still getting a feel for it. The unit sounds fantastic. Still learning Bryston's new software Maniac Moose. The unit also has more gain so I changed my amp settings. I need to sit and listen to see if it sounds any better than a BDP-1 which I'm moving to my home theater.


----------



## chashint

Did you know that if you have The Alan Parson's Project catalog of albums ripped onto an iPod Classic in ALAC format connected via USB to your AVR and you start listening at 9:00 or maybe 10:00 in the morning at 7:00 in the evening there will still be more than 3 CDs of great music left ???

Having one whole day of nothing having to be done doesn't happen very often, but today all the ducks swam in the same direction and I chose to listen to music with my time.

Amonia Avenue
Eve
Eye In The Sky
Gaudi
I Robot
Pyramid
Stereotomy
Tales Of Mystery And Imagination
The Turn Of A Friendly Card
Vulture Culture


----------



## Bjski

Love The Alan Parson Project!!


----------



## chashint

The Marshall Tucker Band
Anthology: The First 30 Years
ALAC


----------



## R2RO

Just got this Album, Emilie-Claire Barlow, Like a Lover, iTunes (haven't been able to make the switch to better formats, but I will one of these days) via Apple TV through Oppo 105 and Processor......


----------



## swspiers

On seemingly infinite replay on my system is Opeth's new disc, _Pale Communion_
I bought the blu-ray version, but the CD seems every bit as dynamic and involving as the Blu-ray. This is a very, very good master of contemporary Prog.


----------



## gadling

Gabriel Fauré - Requiem, Op. 48: Introït et Kyrie (Chœur et orchestre symphonique de Montréal feat. conductor Charles Dutoit)

mp3 VBR V3


----------



## kevin360

swspiers said:


> On seemingly infinite replay on my system is Opeth's new disc, _Pale Communion_
> I bought the blu-ray version, but the CD seems every bit as dynamic and involving as the Blu-ray. This is a very, very good master of contemporary Prog.


_Pale Communion_ is the Opeth album for which I have been waiting...for years. It's still very much Opeth, but it's pure prog and it just might be the new poster-child of the genre. I bought other things along with it, but I haven't heard them yet - can't stop listening to _Pale Communion_.


----------



## chashint

I spent the morning using foobar2000 doing A/B comparison between .wav, FLAC, ALAC, and MP3 320k down to 128k.
Using the computer and Sennheiser HD 600 headphones I could not hear differences between the file types.
FWIW I expected to be able to easily pick out the 128k MP3 rips but I listened hard and couldn't find anything that gave it away.

Anyone have a suggestion for a song that is known to be recognizable between a .wav rip and a MP3 rip?


----------



## swspiers

kevin360 said:


> _Pale Communion_ is the Opeth album for which I have been waiting...for years. It's still very much Opeth, but it's pure prog and it just might be the new poster-child of the genre. I bought other things along with it, but I haven't heard them yet - can't stop listening to _Pale Communion_.


I have a new Emotiva UMC-200 and UPA-200, along with brand new just released Hifiman HE-460i's along with a Schiit Magni headphone amp, so I've been listening to a lot of material lately.

But I totally agree on how good Pale Communion is.


----------



## willis7469

Started with the one and only pink Floyd's division bell on cd. Now streaming Alice in chains, black gives way to blue via apples remote app to the 808 in 2.3. I love the title tracks piano contribution by Elton john.


----------



## jaguar717

Oysterhead -- Grand Pecking Order. Collaboration of Les Claypool from Primus, Phish's guitarist, and The Police's drummer.

Source is FLAC files from the CD.


----------



## willis7469

jaguar717 said:


> Oysterhead -- Grand Pecking Order. Collaboration of Les Claypool from Primus, Phish's guitarist, and The Police's drummer. Source is FLAC files from the CD.


sounds cool!


----------



## jaguar717

willis7469 said:


> sounds cool!


Classic rock with just the right amount of jam band mixed in, a little psychedelic. Highly recommend them.


----------



## Bjski

Oysterhead only made the 1 CD? Any word that they'll record again?

Looked into buying the CD but only found used or digital download (MP3). Guess I'll pick it up used.


----------



## Bjski

Seeing Steely Dan tomorrow night and Tom Petty the following night. Need to reacquaint myself and get in the mood for the shows.

Both are Flac files with the Tom Petty being 48K and Steely Dan 44k.


----------



## jaguar717

Only one Oysterhead album. Think they toured a bit after but that's it.


----------



## willis7469

Tool. Lateralus. Cd. 7.3 PLIIX. (I know. Not 2ch. Next time)


----------



## willis7469

The one and only Boston. 3rd stage. Cd.


----------



## Pneumonic

Royal Wood 
The Burning Bright
FLAC


----------



## Lumen

_Silent Ganges_ by Maneesh de Moor from the album "Sadhana" 
ALAC on iPOD Classic 
comm umbilical feeding Headroom Portable Desktop Amp and B&W P5 Headphones


----------



## Scott.C.McMahon

Miles Davis
Filles de Kilimanjaro
ALAC


----------



## Bjski

I purchased the new version from HD Tracks. 96K sample rate flac file. The sound is pretty good considering the sound was never great to begin with. Next is Pink Floyd Endless river 96K flac file. Mellow but kinda what I need after my football team lost again.


----------



## Bjski

Playing Bruce Springsteen and the E Street band from 1978-08-09 Cleveland, OH. I downloaded 192/24 from nuggs live downloads.Playing it through Bryston BDP-2 player to BDA-2 D/A converter The mistake I made is that I had it playing pretty loud while I was trying to workout. I said trying to workout because generally I procastinate.

I will say this I was hoping for the recording have decent sound but it was a little to bright on my system. The download was playing at a high volume level. I'm happy to have the Xicia-XP4080 and just switched settings and all is well.

Time to watch football. Cheers.....


----------



## Andre

The best of the Alan Parsons Project. Old and Wise, on my Ipod on some Sennheiser headphones. Wait.....now its Saga "On the Loose"


----------



## chashint

For Christmas I received three CDs that I have been enjoying.
Songs of Anarchy Vol 1 & 2 (music from Sons of Anarchy by various artists)
The Endless River (Pink Floyd)
Ripped onto the iPod in ALAC.


----------



## willis7469

Thanks Charlie (my brothers name too). I've decided to go with "The Wall)


----------



## JBrax

Cowboy Junkies The Trinity Session on CD.


----------



## willis7469

Stone Sour radio. Pandora. 2.3 stereo. "Higher quality". (Not clear what that means)


----------



## SirLordComic

Listening to: 'Bring It Back' from 'Bring It Back' by 'Catherine Russell' with JRiver Media Center 20 88kHz FLAC


----------



## Glen B

*Spyro Gyra - The Deep End (SACD)*


----------



## bigsausagepizza

Blues Pills - Blues Pills
12" LP


----------



## chashint

Electric Light Orchestra has been my choice for evening listening this past week.
Worked my way through the catalog, but the albums were not played chronologically since the iPod sorting is not really chronologically friendly.
ELO is ripped in ALAC.


----------



## Bjski

Neil Young,Live Rust.....ripped flac file 96K. Playing it on a Pono player with the headphone signal going to an iqube amp. I'm listening currently to Sennhieser HD-800. I will also listen with Shure 535 buds. Took this little system on vacation. Lot's of interest in the Pono player.


----------



## mvision7m

Was listening to Neil Young live at Massey Hall 1971 CD while I got ready for work this morning.


----------



## Bjski

Nice,
I have the file just didn't bring it with me.
Do you have File or CD and if it's a file did you download the high resolution version? 
.


----------



## mvision7m

Bjski said:


> Nice, I have the file just didn't bring it with me. Do you have File or CD and if it's a file did you download the high resolution version? .


I have the CD version.


----------



## chashint

The Eagles
Hotel California
MP3 320kbs

Sorry no pic.


----------



## Axiomite

Beethoven's Symphony No. 7, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra 
FLAC on USB via Oppo 105D


----------



## Bodyslam

King Sunny Ade--Juju Music

off my home music server, file sourced from the CD


----------



## chashint

Bon Jovi
Greatest Hits disc 1
320kb MP3 on the iPod Classic plugged into the USB port on the AVR


----------



## Chaotic

Billy Joel Greatest Hits 320 MP3 streaming via Bluetooth from my iPad.


----------



## willis7469

Porcupine tree radio. Highest bitrate(undisclosed) 2.3 ch.


----------



## Axiomite

This may not be the best place for this but I couldn't find any other place without making a new thread. Can anyone suggest the best quality they have/heard of the following classical pieces?

Beethoven 5th & 7th, Moonlight Sonata, Für Elise
Chopin Etude Op 10
Liszt Hungarian Rhapsody No 2
Any or all Tchaikovsky 
Any or all Debussy
Any or all Bach
Wagner Rise of the Valkyries 
Strauss- Also Sprach Zarathustra (the 2001: A Space Oddesy theme) 
Pachelbel's Cannon in D
Rachmaninoff

I'm not an expert in classical music by any means but I've recently started listening more to music in the Romantic and Classical eras. Tchaikovsky and Chopin are probably some of my favorites right now. 

I've been to places like HDTracks but am overwhelmed by the amount of choices from different orchestras. This stuff's been around long enough to have more than a few different versions, though to most people new to classical music all groups might sound the same. :doh:


----------



## chashint

I have seen a couple posts here of classical music.
So there's some fans of the genre lurking about. 
Probably as good of a place as any to ask.


----------



## willis7469

"Chronicles " by Rush. Ripped to PS3. Played in 2.3


----------



## willis7469

Tool radio. Pandora. 2.3.


----------



## moggi1964

Roxy Music "Flesh and Blood" on Vinyl


----------



## JBrax

Bootsy Collins: I'd Rather Be With You (MP3). Beautiful day here in KC and if you can't get with this song we probably can't be friends.


----------



## chashint

I have been indulging my Pink Floyd cravings over the past few days to and from work.
MP3 on a flash drive played in the truck.
The Wall, Animals, and Wish You Were Here.


----------



## PassingInterest

JBrax said:


> Bootsy Collins: I'd Rather Be With You (MP3). Beautiful day here in KC and if you can't get with this song we probably can't be friends.


So there I was, grooving with King Floyd on MP3 when I saw your entry and had to try it. I don't think I've heard it before, but it is good.


----------



## Lumen

song: _All the Way_ From Yulara's album "Cosmic Tree"


----------



## Lumen

chashint said:


> I have been indulging my Pink Floyd cravings over the past few days to and from work.
> MP3 on a flash drive played in the truck.
> The Wall, Animals, and Wish You Were Here.





PassingInterest said:


> So there I was, grooving with King Floyd on MP3 when I saw your entry and had to try it. I don't think I've heard it before, but it is good.


That transition between Pink Floyd and King Floyd brings back memories! Now I just had to try it. Only instead of Pink Floyd, I listened to Led Zeppelin. Then... switched to Dread Zeppelin's Un-Led-Ed. Who are they? Imagine Led Zeppelin tunes with a Reggae beat and an Elvis impersonator on vocals! To die for!


----------



## chashint

I hardly ever have the opportunity to listen to music at work but every two or three years there is one particular task I do that is extremely time consuming but is stress free and is a perfect opportunity to work and listen.
Yesterday (all 13 hours of it) was one of those days.
I set the iPod to play all albums in alphabetical order and this is what I listened to.

Abba (Abba)
The Beatles (Abbey Road)
Better Than Ezra (Absolutely Still)
Adel (Adel 19, Adel 21)
Def Leppard (Adrenalize)
Aerosmith (Aerosmith)
Jefferson Airplane (Bathing at Baxters) I admit to skipping a few of these songs
Neil Young (After the Goldrush)
Richie Sambora (Aftermath of the Lowdown)
Abba (The Album)
Alice Cooper (Greatest Hits)
Steve Vai (Alien Love Secrets)
Kelly Clarkson (All I Ever Wanted)
The Lovin' Spoonful (Best Of)
Roy Orbinson (All Time Greatest)
Willie Nelson (All Time Hits Vol 1)
Croaby Stills Nash & Young (American Dream)


----------



## willis7469

Linkin Park. Hybrid Theory. CD, 2.3(not 3.2 lol). 5, 12" drivers provide pretty good dynamics.


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> Linkin Park. Hybrid Theory. CD, 2.3(not 3.2 lol). 5, 12" drivers provide pretty good dynamics.


 That's a good one! Another Linkin Park that sounds great is Reanimation.


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> That's a good one! Another Linkin Park that sounds great is Reanimation.


 Yes it is! I've only seen them live(in person) once. Summer sanitarium with Metallica, limp bizkit and deftones. Good time. I love meteora too.


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> Yes it is! I've only seen them live(in person) once. Summer sanitarium with Metallica, limp bizkit and deftones. Good time. I love meteora too.


 This is the closest I've come to seeing them live. Great Blu-Ray!


----------



## willis7469

Nice! Didn't know about that one. In the shopping cart! I've seen a couple shows on palladia too.


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> Nice! Didn't know about that one. In the shopping cart! I've seen a couple shows on palladia too.


 You're going to love it! Makes a great concert night. I've probably played it 15'ish times and every viewing is just as good as the last.


----------



## lagroovepro

Black Widow .
:hsd::hsd::hsd:


----------



## willis7469

http://youtu.be/FsyCqE8kb_I
This was mentioned in a S/V review so I though I'd check it out. I'm not sure if this is the binaural version, but wow! Dimension, and atmosphere to spare. I listened with headphones, tomorrow system. Very cool. 3 percussionist creating true art. 
Back to stone sour on pandora.


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> http://youtu.be/FsyCqE8kb_I This was mentioned in a S/V review so I though I'd check it out. I'm not sure if this is the binaural version, but wow! Dimension, and atmosphere to spare. I listened with headphones, tomorrow system. Very cool. 3 percussionist creating true art. Back to stone sour on pandora.


 Nice find Willis! Very "atmospheric" and a lot going on with the different instruments. Very clean sounding…


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> Nice find Willis! Very "atmospheric" and a lot going on with the different instruments. Very clean sounding…


 yeah. I thought it was different. So much stuff I find these days is unusual, but not in a good way. Ya know? Gonna check out more of this.


----------



## Philm63

Donald Fagen
Morph the Cat
CD - 44.1k / 16b

I love this CD!


----------



## BobNY

Pat Metheny
Watercolors
Vinyl

Nice relaxing music to sit back and read the forum to


----------



## Bjski

Dave Mathews Band.....Live in Central Park..... Using a Pono 44k Flac files with Shute 535 earbuds.


----------



## chashint

Willie Nelson
Stardust
Playing on CD


----------



## chashint

Songs of Anarchy
The Forest Rangers and Guests
ALAC on the iPod Classic connected via USB to the AVR


----------



## willis7469

Sevendust, self titled. Cd.


----------



## Lumen

Silly Sally
from "Just a Poke" album by Sweet Smoke
LP (import)


----------



## kevin360

Right now, I'm listening to something so pretty, it'll yank a tear from your eye.

Bucketheadland - Monument Valley
44.1 FLAC via the BDP-1

http://music.bucketheadpikes.com/album/monument-valley

---

Ah, Lou, wanna trade some insanity photos? Apparently, we've both gone mad...but in a fun way.


----------



## willis7469

I like me some buckethead too!


----------



## Lumen

kevin360 said:


> ...Ah, Lou, wanna trade some insanity photos? Apparently, we've both gone mad...but in a fun way.


Sure thang, in a Stevie Ray Vaughan kind of way. Not sure what you mean as it's over my head, but okay.
Listing to... GASP ...Pandora right now.


----------



## kevin360

I was referring to this comment in another sub:



BlueRockinLou said:


> Un-hear this! I am crazy (and certifiable to boot). Why? I am seriously considering-- nay, have already begun--disassembling my two channel rig. FWIW, I did try a subset of Wayne's Rules, but I'm fighting the room, which swamped all gains. In the end, I set out to accomplish more than I dreamed, and dreamed to accomplish more than I could. I feel I brought the system to the highest level of performance it and I were capable of. I've made myself crazy-happy with music, and educated other audio buddies in the process. My job is done here. Time to move on to the next insane, challenging hobby (home theater). Besides, my wife would like to reclaim the home (my equipment and I have taken over much more than the lions share). Time to infuse a sense of harmony in our lives. Start over. Become one with the theater-verse. Square One... Get rid of high back chair!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using HTShack


Here's my cherished valve amp in the boxes on the left. My Maggies are in the box against the wall. There is much disarray in a formerly orderly room, and a 2-channel focus has given way to proper HT (but still with a strong focus on stereo performance).


----------



## kevin360

As I sit in my four cornered room this morning, enjoying some tunes from my younger days, this is playing:


----------



## willis7469

Nice tabs!


----------



## kevin360

I very much like the Bryston player. It's a well-engineered device with a well-thought GUI, and it's an incredibly well-behaved computer. I can even speak well of the support from the programmer, who pleasantly (within hours of my reporting it) resolved a security issue I had with the firmware in the unit I purchased (couldn't update the firmware - it operated flawlessly).


----------



## lcaillo

How about telling us more about it (in another thread). I am not familiar with it and many here are likely the same and would be interested.


----------



## chashint

Kevin,
I was wondering what software that screenshot was.
I think it's worthy of its own thread too.


----------



## kevin360

It's just the embedded user interface of Bryston's digital media players. It isn't ergonomically perfect, but neither is any other, and it's _very_ good. The SONOS has a richer feature set and an excellent UI, but the BDP is a much more refined piece of hardware.

http://www.bryston.com/products/digital_audio/BDP-2.html


----------



## Bjski

I love my Bryson BDP-1 and my Bryston BDP-2 which I'm going to update. They stopped using the [email protected] card and are making their own in house card. You can only update the BDP-2.


----------



## chashint

I just added these to my library.


----------



## willis7469

The Wall. Disk II. Cd. (Nobody home playing now. Love this track)


----------



## Philm63

Infected Mushroom - Army of Mushrooms. Song; Never Mind. Format; Rhapsody (at work). At home this is a serious workout for my HT system in 2.1.


----------



## AudiocRaver

Sleepytime Gorilla Museum

Album: Grand Opening and Closing

Song: Sleep Is Wrong

CD


----------



## kevin360

AudiocRaver said:


> Sleepytime Gorilla Museum
> 
> Album: Grand Opening and Closing
> 
> Song: Sleep Is Wrong


Interesting group, that. I _*really*_ like like a cut off their next album: 'of Natural History'. I think 'Cockroach' is _absolutely brilliant_ (and funny).

I guess you're also familiar with Faun Fables.


----------



## Markwinstanley

I love to see you cry - Enrique Iglesias
flac 1500k


----------



## willis7469

Tool radio. Pandora.


----------



## willis7469

Philm63 said:


> Infected Mushroom - Army of Mushrooms. Song; Never Mind. Format; Rhapsody (at work). At home this is a serious workout for my HT system in 2.1.


 checked this out yesterday. Very interesting.


----------



## JBrax

R.E.M. Automatic For The People. DVD Audio and it sounds amazing!


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> R.E.M. Automatic For The People. DVD Audio and it sounds amazing!


 good call. I bet it sounds great.


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> good call. I bet it sounds great.


 Oh yes it does! I didn't realize my PS4 could play this? I chose DTS surround mode not expecting it to recognize the format. DVD Audio and SACD are formats supposedly not supported. Hmm…?


----------



## willis7469

That's a nice surprise.


----------



## kevin360

IQ - The Road of Bones (new arrival)
CD quality WAV via the Bryston BDP-1 (as usual)

After the title track played, I had to restart it and post this comment. 
This is the third IQ album I've purchased and I _must_ have more. 

edit
...and more are on the way. How many partners do I have in that nasty Amazon addiction?


----------



## lcaillo

Helen Highwater Stringband.
Format: analog
Media: live


----------



## JBrax

I got no comments on my Diana Krall post in the Blu-Ray music section. Has anybody listened to the Live in Paris concert? I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Philm63

JBrax said:


> I got no comments on my Diana Krall post in the Blu-Ray music section. Has anybody listened to the Live in Paris concert? I really enjoyed it.


Live in Paris is my favorite album from Diana Krall - really good - I've got the CD. Is this a BD you're talking about?


----------



## Philm63

Steven Wilson
Hand. Cannot. Erase.
CD - 44.1k, 16b


----------



## JBrax

Philm63 said:


> Live in Paris is my favorite album from Diana Krall - really good - I've got the CD. Is this a BD you're talking about?


 Yes, it's been released on Blu-Ray. Outstanding and highly recommend giving it a spin.


----------



## tcarcio

The Best of John Lennon on my new TT. In stereo of course.....:bigsmile:


----------



## willis7469

Philm63 said:


> Steven Wilson Hand. Cannot. Erase. CD - 44.1k, 16b


 nice! 

I'm going with Porcupine Tree radio on pandora. 
Stereo(2.3)


----------



## chashint

The Marshall Tucker Band
Anthology
ALAC


----------



## willis7469

Skrillex radio. Pandora. Eating cereal for supper.


----------



## B- one

The Cars Greatest Hits on CD.


----------



## Philm63

JBrax said:


> Yes, it's been released on Blu-Ray. Outstanding and highly recommend giving it a spin.


Got it, and playing now (at 0dB) - WOW! First concert video, BTW. I hope there are more like this...


----------



## JBrax

Philm63 said:


> Got it, and playing now (at 0dB) - WOW! First concert video, BTW. I hope there are more like this...


 I'm glad you're enjoying it. Another to give a spin is Dave Mathews and Tim Reynolds. If you're not a fan you will be after watching it.
Dave Matthews & Tim Reynolds: Live at Radio City Music Hall [Blu-ray] https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000T4SWXO/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_uZ-RvbZX9BCDG


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> I'm glad you're enjoying it. Another to give a spin is Dave Mathews and Tim Reynolds. If you're not a fan you will be after watching it. Dave Matthews & Tim Reynolds: Live at Radio City Music Hall [Blu-ray] https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000T4SWXO/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_uZ-RvbZX9BCDG


 +10 "naw we tawkin"!!!


----------



## Lumen

JBrax said:


> I'm glad you're enjoying it. Another to give a spin is Dave Mathews and Tim Reynolds. If you're not a fan you will be after watching it. Dave Matthews & Tim Reynolds: Live at Radio City Music Hall [Blu-ray] https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000T4SWXO/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_uZ-RvbZX9BCDG





willis7469 said:


> +10 "naw we tawkin"!!!


Thanks for the votes! I was on the fence about this one, but not anymore. Amazon here I come.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## chashint

Is there an audio track on these concert discs that you can rip?
I hate to spend money on a disc that realistically would only get watched once or twice.


----------



## JBrax

chashint said:


> Is there an audio track on these concert discs that you can rip? I hate to spend money on a disc that realistically would only get watched once or twice.


 We watch several of our Blu concerts multiple times. No different than enjoyable re watchable movies. Just sayin…


----------



## Lumen

JBrax said:


> Yes, it's been released on Blu-Ray. Outstanding and highly recommend giving it a spin.


Also on 45rpm 180g vinyl. Mmmmmm, goood!


----------



## kevin360

Roger Waters - Amused to Death - BluRay 5.1 96/24 - :bigsmile:


----------



## JBrax

kevin360 said:


> Roger Waters - Amused to Death - BluRay 5.1 96/24 - :bigsmile:


 Is it any good? Never heard of that one.


----------



## kevin360

JBrax said:


> Is it any good? Never heard of that one.


If you like the latter period of Pink Floyd before Roger departed, then you will definitely like this. I think it's Roger's best work. The new, multi-channel mix is excellent. The album was originally released back in 1992.

For the record, I'm very much a fan of David Gilmour, but I still think Roger Waters is a genius. I see no reason why so many people pick sides.


----------



## willis7469

Tool. 10,000 days.


----------



## kevin360

willis7469 said:


> Tool. 10,000 days.


Hey, now that the lawsuit is settled, how long do you think it'll be before Tool releases another album?


----------



## willis7469

kevin360 said:


> Hey, now that the lawsuit is settled, how long do you think it'll be before Tool releases another album?


 lol. I'd say not soon enough, but I've been waiting for what seems like forever anyway. At least 3years now I've read "it's almost done!" I hope it's finally true.


----------



## tesseract

Project Z, self titled album via TIDAL streaming.

[http://www.amazon.com/Project-Z-PROJECT/dp/B00005BGV3


----------



## tesseract

Ozric Tentacles "Technicians of the Sacred" via TIDAL streaming.


----------



## chashint

^^^^^^ through the miracle of YouTube I am sampling this now.
I am only a minute in and I think it has potential. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bjski

Black Crows Live from Virginia 07/09/2013. Flac 48K Bryston BDP-2 (new sound card) to a BDA-2.


----------



## tesseract

chashint said:


> ^^^^^^ through the miracle of YouTube I am sampling this now.
> I am only a minute in and I think it has potential.
> 
> Thanks for posting.


You bet, man. You guys have made this thread so awesome, that I am not gonna make it a sticky (I considered it, but Android makes you click another tab to see it, many won't catch that), just gonna enjoy watching it bump itself right to the top, over and over. Music is what it is all about, and this thread stands in testament of that.


----------



## tesseract

Supper taken, lawn mowed, shower had, adult nightcap w/Billy Idol crooning via TIDAL streaming. 

Not the best recording, this is the first time I've heard it's warts laid bare on a high resolution system. Don't care.

I would like to know... WHAT are the female background singers singing? I can not quite make it out.


----------



## chashint

I kinda like that it will go to sleep for a while and then get a flurry of activity.
As long as I am around it wont die off completely. 
There's been a number of artists posted that I was unaware of.
Some are my cup of tea and some are not, but its always interesting to hear new things....even if its only briefly.


----------



## willis7469

chashint said:


> I kinda like that it will go to sleep for a while and then get a flurry of activity. As long as I am around it wont die off completely. There's been a number of artists posted that I was unaware of. Some are my cup of tea and some are not, but its always interesting to hear new things....even if its only briefly.


 exactly what I was gonna say.


----------



## Philm63

I've discovered a lot of new music as a result of reading this thread - stuff I likely never would've thought of otherwise.


----------



## AudiocRaver

Sleepytime Gorilla Museum - Grand Opening and Closing - _Ambugaton_ - Redbook CD > Sony Bluray Player > nanoAVR DL > Onkyo TX-SR705 > MartinLogan EM-ESL


----------



## robbo266317

Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick - Live in Iceland - BluRay


----------



## kevin360

My daughter introduced me to Sleepytime Gorilla Museum, as well as the related Faun Fables - interesting artists, they. I cracked up when I first listened to this tune (now, I just sing along):






I see another Tull I should probably get. I just got done with the 5.1, Steven Wilson remix of Jethro Tull's 'War Child' (The 40th Anniversary Theatre Edition) - wow, what a mix (as one expects from Steven). The additional tracks make for the thrill of listening to 40 year old music for the first time, as though it were brand new, but from the days when Ian sang so much better (aging sucks).


----------



## tesseract

Hadouk Trio "Air Trio" via TIDAL streaming.

"Lomsha" is a favorite track of mine on this album.


----------



## chashint

Meddle
Pink Floyd
ALAC

Home alone this evening, so the volume is bumped up an extra notch or two....or three :clap:


----------



## Lumen

JBrax said:


> I'm glad you're enjoying it. Another to give a spin is Dave Mathews and Tim Reynolds. If you're not a fan you will be after watching it.
> Dave Matthews & Tim Reynolds: Live at Radio City Music Hall [Blu-ray] https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000T4SWXO/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_uZ-RvbZX9BCDG





willis7469 said:


> +10 "naw we tawkin"!!!





Lumen said:


> Thanks for the votes! I was on the fence about this one, but not anymore. Amazon here I come.


Delayed reaction... watched it, loved it, will watch again, and again!


----------



## Lumen

tesseract said:


> Ozric Tentacles "Technicians of the Sacred" via TIDAL streaming.


I'd buy this just for the artwork!


----------



## Lumen

tesseract said:


> You bet, man. You guys have made this thread so awesome .... just gonna enjoy watching it bump itself right to the top, over and over. Music is what it is all about, and this thread stands in testament of that.


Exactly what I was going to say (sorry, Willis). For some reason, it seems that Charlie has spearheaded keeping this alive when it faltered and waned. Kudos! _Others lent a hand and please accept my extreme apologies for not digging deeper to include you by name._


----------



## willis7469

Lumen said:


> Exactly what I was going to say (sorry, Willis).


 Whatchutalkinbout.....Willis? Lol


----------



## KevinJSteward

Rush - Roll The Bones (FLAC)


----------



## Lumen

Now Playing & Next Up (WAV via Audioquest Dragonfly USB DAC):

Natalie Imbruglia - Torn
Natalie Imbruglia - Wishing I Was There


----------



## KevinJSteward

Deutsche Grammophon - Classic Gold (FLAC rip)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=105345&stc=1&d=1446518600


----------



## Lumen

Love and Rockets - _So Alive_
MP3 (egads!) on iPod


----------



## B- one

Clapton unplugged on cd


----------



## B- one

Counting Crows live on a wire on cd.


----------



## Lumen

16/44 audiofile (haha)


----------



## Lumen

16/44 FLAC


----------



## chashint

My wife gave me Rattle That Lock for my birthday and I gave the BluRay a spin last night.
This one is going to have to be listened to a couple more times before the jury delivers the final verdict.
The sound quality is excellent, the production is excellent, the packaging is excellent....I don't know if the album is excellent though.
After one partial listen I neither love it or hate it (sorry but I fell asleep...which is not necessarily a bad thing to happen when I listen to music).
It has the potential to grow on me.
I may like the barn jams the best but they are only on the BluRay so unless someone can tell me how to extract/rip them they won't get much play time. 
If this has made it's way to YouTube I recommend giving it a casual listen before plunking down what I consider a chunk of $$ for the CD/Bluray.
Not trying to be too critical because it does have the potential to worm it's way into my favorites but I would have liked it better if there was some wow factor.


----------



## Lumen

Thanks for the detail, Charlie! It helps others' decide if particular releases are for them.
Hey, check out this thread to set you down the ripping path. Hope that helps!

As for what's playing now, I just popped in a CD from Deep Blue Organ Trio - _Goin' To Town (Live at the Green Mill)_


----------



## Dwight Angus

Herbie Hancock 
Dis is Da Drum
24 bit 192 khz


----------



## chashint

I have really been listening to the Rattle That Lock BluRay again today and it is most definitely a keeper for me.
Maybe I was tired and unable to pay attention on the first spin but I have listened to all of it a couple of times now and I really like it.
If you are considering this I hope my comments after the first spin don't scare you away from it.
This is a David Gilmour album and while the guitar playing style is recognizable don't expect this to be Pink Floyd.


----------



## kevin360

chashint said:


> I have really been listening to the Rattle That Lock BluRay again today and it is most definitely a keeper for me.
> Maybe I was tired and unable to pay attention on the first spin but I have listened to all of it a couple of times now and I really like it.
> If you are considering this I hope my comments after the first spin don't scare you away from it.
> This is a David Gilmour album and while the guitar playing style is recognizable don't expect this to be Pink Floyd.


My first encounter was similar to yours, but I have yet to turn my impressions around as far as you apparently have. Acoustically, it is marvelous - very entertaining in the round. The composition is a bit weak, in my view. I'll have to give it a third chance. Maybe, I'll come around.

Of course, that would require me to remove a disc which has been 'stuck' in my player since it arrived - Frank Zappa's Roxy, on BluRay. I've waited a _long_ time, and I think it was worth the wait - did not disappoint. This was the lineup that I love the most, and they really cooked. Take a trip back to 1973 for a unique entertainment experience that sounds even better than I expected.


----------



## chashint

kevin360 said:


> My first encounter was similar to yours, but I have yet to turn my impressions around as far as you apparently have. Acoustically, it is marvelous - very entertaining in the round. The composition is a bit weak, in my view. I'll have to give it a third chance. Maybe, I'll come around. Of course, that would require me to remove a disc which has been 'stuck' in my player since it arrived - Frank Zappa's Roxy, on BluRay. I've waited a long time, and I think it was worth the wait - did not disappoint. This was the lineup that I love the most, and they really cooked. Take a trip back to 1973 for a unique entertainment experience that sounds even better than I expected.


I understand completely.
All things considered though I am glad to have one last album from him even if it is not a 'masterpiece' it is music that I will enjoy listening to.
It is unfortunate the Barn Jams that are on the BD did not make it onto a CD, those very enjoyable to me and I would like to have them on the computer/iPod.


----------



## kevin360

chashint said:


> I understand completely.
> All things considered though I am glad to have one last album from him even if it is not a 'masterpiece' it is music that I will enjoy listening to.
> It is unfortunate the Barn Jams that are on the BD did not make it onto a CD, those very enjoyable to me and I would like to have them on the computer/iPod.


Part of the problem is that my expectations were pretty high, as they always are for a Gilmour project. Were it not for the multi-channel presentation, I would have been disappointed. As it is, my disappointment in the core of the material was offset by my delight in its presentation. It sounds superb. Musically, it has its moments, but it's not a disc of David's best compositions.

Steve Hackett's 2015 release, 'Wolflight', let me down, as well. Musically, it just wasn't as interesting as his previous, recent releases.

I'm about to give this one a second listen - liked it the first time. As always, I'll listen to music sourced from a CD via the Bryston BDP-1 and the hard drive attached to it - so bloody convenient *and* terrific!


----------



## willis7469

John Coltrane. Blue train. CD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469

kevin360 said:


>


is this like any Steven Wilson? I might try YouTube. I love PT and Tool, and this seems interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bjski

Bruce Springsteen live from 2013-07-11 Rome, IT. Nuggs Live download 196K. Playing Flac file with a Bryston BDP-2 (with the new sound card) and Bryston BDA-2. 
Good show but the sound is more like an mp3.


----------



## willis7469

Division bell. Pink Floyd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bjski

Nice!!


----------



## willis7469

Bjski said:


> Nice!!




Just put in "The police". Every breath you take. It's a greatest hits compilation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumen

Medicine Drum
Talking Stick
Trustafari
( CD )


----------



## Bjski

Both of your recordings sound better than my Bruce at 196K.


----------



## willis7469

Bjski said:


> Both of your recordings sound better than my Bruce at 196K.



It's hard to go wrong with the boss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricZimmerman

Sweet Level Headed Ripped from Vinyl into FLAC 96/24 streaming from Seagate NAS to the new Yamaha. Air on a Loop is playing now.


----------



## chashint

Adele 25
ALAC


----------



## willis7469

Nice Charlie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## showcattleguy

Wicked soundtrack (original broadway cast) on CD


----------



## JBrax

chashint said:


> Adele 25 ALAC


 How is it?


----------



## chashint

JBrax said:


> How is it?


I really like the album.
If you like the Adele 21 album I am confident you will like this one too.


----------



## JBrax

chashint said:


> I really like the album. If you like the Adele 21 album I am confident you will like this one too.


 I've been eyeing it. I think I'll pull the trigger.


----------



## chashint

JBrax said:


> I've been eyeing it. I think I'll pull the trigger.


Check and see if it is on YouTube to give it a preview if you are on the fence.
My mother-in-law bought it and let me and my wife rip it, so i just fell into this one.
I think its very good.


----------



## JBrax

chashint said:


> Check and see if it is on YouTube to give it a preview if you are on the fence. My mother-in-law bought it and let me and my wife rip it, so i just fell into this one. I think its very good.


 I enjoyed 21 so I'm sure I'll enjoy it. I have her Blu-Ray concert and that is really what drew me into her music. She's actually quite funny and has a lot of personality to go with those beautiful pipes.


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> I enjoyed 21 so I'm sure I'll enjoy it. I have her Blu-Ray concert and that is really what drew me into her music. She's actually quite funny and has a lot of personality to go with those beautiful pipes.



We enjoy that concert disk a lot too. I think she would be too much fun to hang out with. Looking forward to "25". Santa.....?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> We enjoy that concert disk a lot too. I think she would be too much fun to hang out with. Looking forward to "25". Santa.....? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I think she'd definitely have some entertaining stories!


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> I think she'd definitely have some entertaining stories!



Haha! I bet. I love to buy her a beer, and hear a few. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin360

A package arrived from Germany today -yippie! Every now and then, I like to visit amazon.de to see what music I can find there that isn't available here in the US. My recent visit was prompted by a desire for Omnia's (more Jenny than the band) 'Naked Harp', but I can't just order one CD when placing an overseas order, and this is one of several others that I couldn't resist. Oh yes! :jiggy:


----------



## emearg

OK boys and girls who been raiding my cd collection ? 

I Own 95% of the albums on this list and have been play them in order over the last week as work my way through the thread (I am just to lazy to pick my own music) and it was nice to give some new stuff go 

Going to give few of the more obscure that I don't own and had to miss but have order few Cd's

I rip everything on Mac pro to ALac and play iTunes thought DAC to cyrus amp and Old heybrook speakers Old but nice 

I like to add something for you have blast of to test your systems with Explosions in the sky friday night lights OST


----------



## chashint

Cool.


----------



## Lumen

Various marches by John Philip Sousa
Format: in my head (w/ some humming, too)!


----------



## chashint

I have been loving some Alan Parson's Project this evening.
Ammonia Avenue, Eve, and Eye In The Sky.
I think these are all ALAC format
Sorry no album art.


----------



## willis7469

The police. "Every breath you take. The classics". Alac. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumen

Voices have replaced the humming in my head! So I've been forced to revert my listening habits back to real-world media...

The Madden Brothers 
"We Are Done"
Greetings From California (CD)


----------



## kevin360

One night, while wandering through youtube, Euzen appeared as a recommended 'street' to walk next. It's not exactly the type of music to which I normally listen, but this band combines an interesting array of seemingly disparate elements quite successfully, in my opinion. I'm also enamored with Maria's voice and how she deploys it. I'm not sure how to classify this, but I like it and am anxiously awaiting the arrival of the one that's currently somewhere between here and Germany.


----------



## chashint

That is an interesting artist.
I got a couple of " looks" from my wife due to the album art when she came to see what I was playing.


----------



## willis7469

In honor of 311 day(didn't know it was a thing till I just checked IG lol), I'm listening to, 311, "Transistor" on cd, in 2.3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

Lindsey Stirling: Crystallize and wow does it sound good!


----------



## JBrax

Beautiful!


----------



## Philm63

Artist: Infected Mushroom
Album: Converting Vegetarians 
Format: Streaming Rhapsody at work with an Altec Lansing iPod Dock for speakers (it's all I've got here at the moment, but it sounds pretty good nonetheless...)


----------



## willis7469

Porcupine Tree. Spotify. iPhone 6s Plus. Shure se215's. Simple and effective. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin360

AudiocRaver said:


> Sleepytime Gorilla Museum - Grand Opening and Closing - _Ambugaton_ - Redbook CD > Sony Bluray Player > nanoAVR DL > Onkyo TX-SR705 > MartinLogan EM-ESL


It's worth reviving this thread in order to mention the 2016 release from Faun Fables - been listening to it for the last couple of hours, or so. If you haven't already done so, you should buy this! 










I don't know what took me so long, but I finally ordered it (arrived today) - worth twice the price for 'Ta Nasza Mlodosk' alone. If you like Nils, you'll be pleased at how much he's featured in this release. He and Dawn continue to develop their art - so unconventionally interesting. 

As always, listening via the WD 4TB MyBook > Bryston BDP-1 > Audio Research DAC7, but the rest has changed quite a bit in the last couple of years (most recently, I added another sub - one out in front of the center of the rack (had an REL Q150 that wasn't being used anywhere, so...)). That bears mentioning as this album will give one's subs a good workout. :wink2:


----------



## AudiocRaver

Oddly, Tidal only has a single Fables track, but I'll certainly seek them out.

My own discovery, two weeks ago, not at all typical for my ear. Is the Vitals album by Mutemath. I have listened to it beginning to end at least 20 times, sometimes twice back to back. Totally blown away by it. Vacationing with family, so not on my system yet. Tidal Hifi > WiFi (AC) > LG G5 > AKG K 550 or FiiO EX1 IEMs.


----------



## kevin360

Enjoy your vacation!

For the last half hour, I have been playing this and singing along. I stumbled across it a couple of days ago and it's small enough for me to wrap my aging brain around (fast approaching 60). For the last year, or so, I've been trying to learn a new song each month or two in a language I do not speak. Obviously, they have to be rather terse and the words have to be available (someone was kind enough to provide them in the comments), although I have learned a number of fairly long songs in German. Anyway, I'm at the point where I can sing along (not that I'm a good singer) while only glancing at the words once or twice. The older I get, the more enchanted I am with the sound of other languages. Call me weird, but I actually enjoy doing this.


----------



## AudiocRaver

You are weird. The kind that makes the world a better place. Keep singing.


----------



## kevin360

Thanks for the vote of confidence. Of course, what you (I'm certain) really commented on was the goodness of this weirdness. The little Finnish lullaby only took a few days to learn. After getting that one firmly in my head, I started learning a somewhat longer song that's on an album I picked up about a year ago - on the second release by LEAF, 'Lys'. It was written by Maria Franz, of Euzen, when she was 14 - the first real song that she wrote. I thinks it's beautiful. This one is in Norwegian (Norsk). I'm at the point I was when I posted the last one (can sing it with occasional glances at the lyrics), but it's taking longer to fully memorize. At least, it doesn't have any words that tie my tongue in knots like the last one did - kept tripping over liinahapaijan.






One of these days, I want to learn a Russian song. The biggest impediment is the Cyrillic alphabet. Obviously, an English translation is of no benefit. I'll have to transcribe it phonetically, using familiar letters, but that'll be a tedious chore. Still, such activities are good for one's brain.


----------



## JoeE SP9

Right at this moment I'm playing a 12" single of Hang On To Your Love, Sade. Next up is another 12" single, Night Shift, Commodores. I'm feeling DJ'ish today.


----------



## kevin360

About a year ago, I stumbled across Euzen via YouTube. One night, while going through some of their videos, a link to a cover of Kate Bush's 'Hounds of Love' popped up and I decided to open it. That's when I discovered Eivør. In my opinion, her cover of Kate's song is far better than the original. That led me to mine through more of her material. Here's a song from 'Slør' called 'Í Tokuni'. Upon hearing it, I went straight to Amazon and placed an order. 






I can't get enough. After several months, this album keeps forcing me to listen to it again and again and again...along with a few of her other ones. There's just something about her voice and the Faroese language. Another favorite from this album is the last song, 'Trøllabundin', and that's exactly what I am - _spellbound_. 










As usual, playing the 16 bit 44.1K .wav rip via the Bryston BDP-1


----------



## kevin360

Although I'm still waiting for the release of the new Tool album, I did get a pleasant surprise when I logged into Amazon a few nights ago. I didn't even know Soen had a new one in the works (nor does it seem like three years since their last - my, how time flies), but ordering it was a no-brainer. It arrived yesterday and I've played it several times - excellent, as expected. 











Listening in the usual way, playing the .wav rip via the BDP-1.


----------

